# minulou noc



## nueby

Dobrý den, dnes mi vrtají hlavou věty se slovním spojením "minulou noc": 

Kde jsi byl minulou noc?
Minulou noc jsem zůstal doma.

V mých uších z toho angličtina vyloženě teče. Vypadá a zní to jako nemotorné překlady z 

Where were you last night?
Last night I stayed home.

(Naproti tomu nic nemám proti větám jako "Jak jste strávili minulou noc?", i když i tam sám používám včerejší večer/noc.)

Bohužel nedovedu posoudit, jestli třeba právě pod vlivem angličtiny v češtině během posledních dvaceti let už "minulou noc" zdomácnělo či zespisovnělo i v prvních dvou shora uvedených větách, proto se ptám zde.

Ngrams v češtině bohužel zatím není. Prostý Google to napočítal takto: 

378K "včera večer"
220K "včera v noci"
48K "minulou noc"


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Nueby,

no, je velikou otázkou, zda-li se nyní jedná o skutečný, pravý anglicismus, či nikoliv (srov.: Zdvořilostní formule, pozdrav - "*Měj/-te hezký den.*" x "*Have a nice day.*" => to je kalk, anglicismus, bez debat ). Osobně tyto vazby také aktivně neužívám (tzn. dopis, rozhovor), úspěšně jim odolávám! Zní to ale vskutku otřesně, pravda, ...  Z tohoto jevu musejí/musí míti všichni čeští angličtináři, překladatelé a tlumočníci z AJ bolehlav, deprese jako hrom,... 

Jak bychom to pak tedy opsali, řekli *"hezky - česky"*...? 

To, co mně ale teď vrtá hlavou, je spíše ono přídavné jméno, adjektivum, ten uvedený přívlastek "minulý"!!! Skutečně je v češtině jazykovou tradicí vyjadřovat "časové jevy v minulosti" slovy jako "minulý/-ou" (srov. např.: *1) angličtina* *...last week (last = minulý), 2) němčina ...die letzte Woche (letzte = minulý) *etc.)"??? Začíná to zníti trochu "cizorodě", že, mhm?!

Namátkově vybrané příklady:

a) Čas *plyne *jako voda; čas *ubíhá/běží*; to všechno nám *vzal/sebral* čas (= vzpomínky); to *přinesl *čas; Kdy jsi to *dělal naposledy*? x Co jsi *dělal minule*?; 
b) *uplynulý *den; *předešlý *den; dnešek; včerejšek; *před/-poslední *den v týdnu;

Budu o tom ještě nějakou chvíli přemýšlet...

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## nueby

Díky, Bohemos. Pokud jde o výrazy, které alespoň mně připadají češtější, tak já osobně ve větách typu "Kde jsi byl..." používám "...včera večer" nebo "...včera v noci", podle souvislostí, jak už možná plynulo ze srovnání dle googlu. "Včera v noci" se dokonce zdá být do angličtiny nejlépe přeloženo právě jako "last night", místo ?yesterday [at] night?.


----------



## risa2000

*Minulá noc* - čistě technicky vzato - znamená *noc, která minula/uběhla/prošla*. Ne nutně *poslední *= *last*, byť asi jde o překlad, který se nabízí jako první. Možná proto, že čeština používá *poslední noc* v trochu posunutém významu - např. *dvě poslední noci na kurzu jsem moc nespal *- tedy vztaženě k určitému intervalu/okamžiku, který ovšem není nutně přítomnost.

Další význam minulé noc může být označení noci, která nebyla poslední v časovém kontextu (tedy včerejší/dnešní), ale ve významovém. Např. *minulou noc (posledně, kdy jsme se viděli v noci) jsi mi řekla, že...*


----------



## francisgranada

_Večer, ráno a noc_ sú podstatné mená, ale _večer _a _ráno _sa zároveň používajú aj ako príslovky času, kdežto _noc _nie: "večer/ráno jsem zůstal doma", ale *v* noci jsem zůstal doma". Neviem prečo je tomu tak, ale aj v iných jazykoch sú isté "problémy" okolo toho, nakoniec aj v samotnej angličtine máme "*at* night" ale "last night" (nie *_at last night_). 

Osobne mám ten dojem, že to nie je vplyv angličtiny. Myslím, že ten zvrat sa používal aj dávnejšie, teda keď ešte nebolo možné rátať s "masovým" vplyvom angličtiny, a naviac, aj v slovenčine sa používa úplne rovnako ("minulú noc"). Ešte jeden postreh: prečo by mal byť výraz "last night" preložený práve do akuzatívu a nie do nominatívu? ...


----------



## nueby

francisgranada said:


> _..._ prečo by mal byť výraz "last night" preložený práve do akuzatívu a nie do nominatívu? ...



Těžko říci, komu to patří, ale jako OP budu kejhající husou. V použití, které zajímalo mne osobně, jak vidět z výsledků googlu, slouží "last night" jako odpověď na otázku WHEN?, neboli tedy jako funguje jako příslovečné určení času, což snad českým nominativem vyjádřit nelze.


----------



## francisgranada

nueby said:


> ... V použití, které zajímalo mne osobně ... slouží "last night" jako odpověď na otázku WHEN?, neboli tedy jako funguje jako příslovečné určení času, což snad českým nominativem vyjádřit nelze.


Súhlasím, nakoniec to som chcel povedať aj ja, len z iného pohľadu: k tomu, aby v češtine vznikol výraz "minulou noc", podľa mňa nie je nutne potrebný anglický vzor, keďže akuzatív v češtine má takú/podobnú funkciu. Máme napr. aj "celou noc", "celou hodinu" apod. Viem, že to nie je celkom to isté, lebo otázka tu by bola skôr "how long" a nie "when", ale napriek tomu výrazy "minulou noc" a "celou noc" sa mi zdajú byť "príbuzné": odkazujú na _čas _resp. na _časový úsek _- rozdiel nie je vždy celkom jednoznačný.


----------

